# Suche Browserspiel möglichst ähnliche wie Galaxywars



## Rudi67 (14. April 2018)

*Suche Browserspiel möglichst ähnliche wie Galaxywars*

Mag gern mal wieder ein Browserspiel spielen, ähnlich dem guten alten Galaxywars. Möglichst keine Geldmaschine, und es sollte endlos gehen, also ohne Runden.
Könnt ihr mir da ein paar Vorschläge machen ? IceWars war sehr nett aber gibts ja leider nicht mehr.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Browserspiel möglichst ähnliche wie Galaxywars*

Oh je, das gute alte Galaxywars... habe damals in Schülerzeiten fast das Schuljahr nicht gebacken bekommen, weil ich in GW03 zuviel Allianzkram gemacht habe. Ein guter Spieler war ich nie,  aber für meine Allianz, meine Meta und meine "Schäfchen" habe ich versucht, virtuell Himmel und Hölle in Bewegung zu setzen 

Aber jetzt zurück zu deiner Frage... mir war bis eben gar nicht bewusst, dass es klassische Browsergames überhaupt noch gibt! OGame gibt es immer noch, das war ja ursprünglich mal ein absoluter GW-Klon, scheint sich aber irgendwie gehalten zu haben.


----------



## Rudi67 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Browserspiel möglichst ähnliche wie Galaxywars*

Ja, hab OGame mal angespielt aber fands irgendwie nicht so spannend. Vor 15-20 Jahren gabs die ganzen guten alten Games noch, hab da auch viele gute Erinnerungen. Heute gibt es so viele Geldmach-spiele, wo bei fast jedem Klick Geld verlangt wird. Ein Spiel um des Spiels willen, das wär schön.
Hier das alte ice-wars forum für dich, zum schwelgen in alten, besseren Tagen 

Allgemeine Diskussionen


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Browserspiel möglichst ähnliche wie Galaxywars*

Ja, bin da vorhin auch wieder drauf gestoßen  Irgendwo da gibt es eine schöne Zusammenfassung der großen Kriege. War schön, das nochmal nachvollziehen zu können. Und die Namen meiner Allianzen und Verbündeten zu lesen. Ach, da kommen Erinnerungen an lange lange Nächte im mIRC hoch 

Cheers!

Der_P aka Lt.Kofi

[UdSSR]
[AdSSR]-HC
[STORM]-HC
[SU]-HC
{CoE}-HC


----------



## Rudi67 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Browserspiel möglichst ähnliche wie Galaxywars*

Kennt jemand eins, das für mich was wäre ?


----------



## ErkanAlles (15. Juni 2020)

Die Ewigen | Das Browsergame | Portal | www.die-ewigen.com ist inzwischen wieder kostenlos. Auf den unterschiedlichen Servern starten alle paar Wochen/Monate neue Runden (ein Endlosspiel ohne Runden hat sich als nicht praktikabel erwisen, siehe Galaxywars...) Es gibt tatsächlich einen Server mit Endlosspiel, wobei die einzelnen Spieler irgendwann das Spielziel erreicht haben und dann zurückgesetzt werden.
Das Spielprinzip ist ähnlich wie bei Planetarion, d.h. bei Angriffen erbeutet man keine Rohstoffe, sondern "Kollektoren", die der Rohstoffproduktion dienen.

Ansonsten fällt mir noch Uga-Agga.de ein, das scheint es auch noch zu geben. Es ist aber schon viele Jahre her, dass ich das gespielt habe.


----------

